# Nächster Spionage Skandal



## Putinversteher (23. April 2015)

*Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Frage mich angesichts der neuesten Meldung, was genau noch passieren muss das die Menschen mal ein Stückchen weiterdenken und drauf kommen wer bei uns auch im Inland weiterhin das Sagen hat. 
Ich meine damit nicht irgendein BRD GmbH geblubber, sondern einfach das wir uns auf eigenem Boden weiterhin der US-Administration beugen müssen (was ja vehement abgestritten wird weil es ja diesen tollen 2+4 Vertrag gibt, aber ihr kennt doch auch eigentlich alle die Deutsche Gründlichkeit in auch nur so jedem kleinen Detail und ihr wundert euch nicht das wir keinen Friedensvertrag (genau in dieser Formulierung) haben ?
Naja, lest selbst und dann bitte ich euch zu überlegen wie es zu solchen eklatanten Verstößen kommen kann, ob sich die obersten Regierungsbehörden Deutschem Recht verpflichtet fühlen oder den Befehlen aus den USA. 

Bundesnachrichtendienst: Neue NSA-Affäre erschüttert BND - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Soulsnap (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Warum wundert mich das nicht?
Da liegt noch ne ganze Menge stärkerer Tobak im Dunkeln, von dem wir nicht ansatzweise wissen.
Alles eine Frage der Zeit. Jedes Imperium der Welt zerfällt irgendwann, das zeigt die Geschichte.
Und auch das US imperium wird eines Tages zerfallen.


----------



## jamie (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Mich wundert ehrlich gesagt nur die vergleichsweise gute Arbeit des Spiegels in diesem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Der US-Geheimdienst spioniert, und zwar in alle Richtungen.  Das geht sogar soweit, dass der Senat des eigenen Landes ausgespäht wird. 

CIA-Chef Brennan gibt Spionage im Kongress zu - Politik - Süddeutsche.de

Sloterdijk hats vor einiger Zeit mal auf den Punkt gebracht: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIE26d21FGQ
*

Putinversteher* 

Was willst mitm Friedensvertrag? Der 2 + 4 Vertrag erfüllt praktisch den gleichen Zweck, schützt uns aber vor Wellen von Reparationsforderungen. Der 2 + 4 Vertrag ist ein juristisches Meisterstück.


----------



## Putinversteher (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Was willst mitm Friedensvertrag? Der 2 + 4 Vertrag erfüllt praktisch den gleichen Zweck, schützt uns aber vor Wellen von Reparationsforderungen. Der 2 + 4 Vertrag ist ein juristisches Meisterstück.



Nein genau in der Praxis eben nicht, weil einer der wichtigsten Punkte eines Friedensvertrages ist doch eben die Territoriale Souveränität.


----------



## Soulsnap (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Das Ding ist deshalb ein Meisterwerk, weil Deutschland es sich nicht leisten kann einen RICHTIGEN Friedensvertrag anzustreben. Was glaubst die wie Pleite und allein auf der Welt Deutschland wäre^^


----------



## Putinversteher (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Also lieber Wohlhabend als Frei oder wie ?


----------



## Hänschen (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Was mich beunruhigt ist die Tatsache dass die USA ihre Spionage-Daten für ihre Wirtschaft ausnutzen.
Was ist wenn die über einen wissen was man kaufen will und es zB. an Amazon oder Google senden oder deinen Browser manipulieren damit du nur bei Amazon kaufst ?

Es ist mir zB. schon passiert dass meine Fireball-Suchmaschiene im entscheidenden Moment nicht verfügbar war als ich etwas zum Kaufen suchte... Google dagegen geht immer.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

*Putinversteher* 

Wie gesagt, der US-Geheimdienst hat auch den US-Senat ausspioniert. Sind  die USA deswegen nicht souverän und frei? Das Problem liegt doch vor allem  darin, dass die US-Regierungsorgane ihre eigenen Spionagedienste nicht  mehr unter Kontrolle haben. Deutschland braucht keinen Friedensvertrag, sondern die USA brauchen eine Leine für ihre Schnüffelhunde.


----------



## Putinversteher (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

@Hänschen
Sorry, dein Argument in allen ehren - aber dich beunruhigt das daran am meisten ?

@Split99999
Du hast offensichtlich nicht verstanden das die NSA dem BND den Auftrag erteilt hat und der brav ausgeführt hat.


----------



## Putinversteher (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

sry doppelpost


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Du hast offensichtlich nicht verstanden das die NSA dem BND den Auftrag erteilt hat und der brav ausgeführt hat.



Tja, der BND ist eng mit der NSA verflochten, deswegen brauchen wir auch eine Leine für den BND-Schnüffelhund.  Was sich hier zeigt, ist ein komplexes Problem mangelnder Kontrolle autark operierender Geheimdienste. Es gibt keine Instanz, die die Geheimdienste überwacht und wenn es eine gäbe, wer würde dann diese Instanz überwachen?


----------



## Putinversteher (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Bei dir klingt das so als wäre es die normalste Sache der Welt - ich schreibe es nochmal aus und wüsste gerne ob du daran nicht verdächtiges erkennen kannst wenn :

Der Amerikanische Auslandsgeheimdienst, dem Deutschen Geheimdienst den Befehl erteilt in mindestens 2000 Fällen Deutschland zu schaden und der es brav ausführt ? Selbst losgelöst von dem ganzen Antiterror Kampf gesülze würde das keinerlei Sinn aus Sicht des BND´s machen, ausser er ist eben in letzter Konsequenz an Amerikanische Befehle die über Deutschem Recht stehen gebunden und nimmt deswegen Schaden am eigenen Volk & Wirtschaft in kauf - was ausserhalb Deutschlands ja noch ganz normal wäre innerhalb unserer Vasallen Rolle - aber auf Deutschem Boden ?! Und du findest das ist noch alles im Rahmen der "Ar5chkriecher Rolle" Die wir eh schon einnehmen ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Dafür ist Merkelland doch berühmt, es wird ohne nachfragen getan was Big Brother will


----------



## stoepsel (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Wie sebstverständlich die Tatsache von Dr. Bakterius hier doch immer wieder hingenommen wird, ist schon sehr bedenklich... 
Lange wird das nicht mehr so weitergehen können - dann rumpelts im Karton!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Das ist meine Meinung von unserer derzeitigen Regierung


----------



## Cinnayum (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Irgendwie ist das meine Erwartungshaltung an einen Geheimdienst, dass er schizophren als Staat im Staat alles aufdeckt, was dort los und nicht das Parlament beteiligt.

Sonst taugt er nichts.
Die besten Geheimdienste haben so gearbeitet. KGB, Stasi, 3. Reich.
Blöderweise waren das alles Diktaturen. Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob die USA eine echte Demokratie sind, oder.... ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Bitte mal sachlich bleiben und nicht immer gleich in den Stammtisch verfallen.  Die NSA hat im konrekten Fall Daten erbeten, die sie  nicht hätte erbitten dürfen. Und der BND hat Daten ausgegeben, die er  nicht hätte ausgeben dürfen. Hier geht es um die Unredlichkeit zweier seit zig Jahren eng zusammenarbeitender Geheimdienste.  Nach meinem Dafürhalten liegt das Problem - wie gesagt - darin, dass autark operierende Geheimdienste keine Kontrollinstanz haben. Die Geheimdienste sind in der Lage alles zu machen, was sie wollen. Das Handy der Kanzerlin wurde von der NSA abgehört, der US-Senat von der CIA ausgespäht und jetzt erfahren wie, der BND gab blindlings möglicherweise sensible Daten über "Westeuropa" weiter. Von diversen Entführungen, Folter und Mord, über die wir schon lange Zeit Bescheid wissen,  mal ganz zu schweigen. Diese Dienste kennen keine Grenzen mehr. Weder auf deutschem Boden noch auf US-Boden oder sonst irgendwo.


----------



## Soulsnap (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das meine Erwartungshaltung an einen Geheimdienst, dass er schizophren als Staat im Staat alles aufdeckt, was dort los und nicht das Parlament beteiligt



Und genau das ist es was ein Geheimdienst nicht sein darf mMn. 
Exakt davor (und vor der steigenden Einflussnahme des Militärisch-Industriellen Komplexes) hat JFK in seiner letzten Rede gewarnt, ebenso sein Vorgänger in seiner Abtrittsrede.
 Und kurz darauf wurde JFK erschossen. Da kann sich jeder seinen Teil selbst dazu denken.
In den 70ern wurde ein schönes Wort vom CIA kreiert. Verschwörungstheoretiker. So bezeichnet man heute alles was einem nicht in die Planung passt


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Man muss kein Verschwörungstheoretiker sein, um zu wissen, dass Geheimdienste, inbesondere die CIA, jede Menge Dreck am Stecken haben. 

Z.B. stehen sämtliche Skandale der CIA fein aufgelistet auf Wikipedia.  Central Intelligence Agency â€“ Wikipedia


----------



## Soulsnap (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Nicht sämtliche, lediglich jene, die "geduldet" sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Jene Operationen die enthüllt werden und einen Skandal bilden konnten. Ist selbstverständlich nur die Spitze des Eisbergs.


----------



## rabe08 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Ich stimme mit Split9999 überein, es geht hier mehr um eine Eigendynamik, die die Geheimdienste mangels Kontrolle entwickelt haben. Die parlamentarische Überwachung ist ein Witz, selbst die Mitglieder des Überwachungsgremiums sagen, dass sie dort nur angelogen werden. 

Fakt ist, dass der BND im Inland keinerlei Kompetenzen hat. Wenn es wirklich stimmt, was jetzt rausgekommen ist, handelt es sich um einen glasklaren Fall von Landesverrat. Ich gehe davon aus, dass niemand verurteilt wird. Wahrscheinlich haben die über jeden Politiker, Staatsanwalt, Richter mehr als genug Kompromat. 

Ich habe nicht viel Hoffnung, aber eigentlich sollten jetzt Grenzen gezogen werden. Beispiel VDS: es wäre naiv anzunehmen, dass die  NSA keinen Vollzugriff auf diese Daten bekommen würde. Alleine aus diesem Grund ist es sinnvoll, diese Daten nicht zu sammeln. Neben allen anderen Gründen wie Menschrechte, Recht auf Informationelle Selbstbestimmung usw. Geheimdienste kümmern sich nicht um Richtervorbehalte. Das gilt für die nicht. Wenn jetzt die Überwachungsfetischisten sagen, "wir haben doch einen ganz tollen Richtervorbehalt, ohne kommt niemand dran!" ist das einfach gelogen. Wider besseren Wissens. Nochmal: Gesetzliche Situation ist, das es für Geheimdienste keinen Richtervorbehalt gibt. 

Leider haben wir unsere Regierung der nationalen Einheit mit 80% Stimmenanteil im Bundestag. Fast so schön wie früher im ZK der KPDSU. Es wird sich nichts ändern. Bitte bei der nächsten Wahl alle dran denken!


----------



## JePe (24. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Oh, ein neuer "Amerika ist ********"-Thread.



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Der Amerikanische Auslandsgeheimdienst, dem Deutschen Geheimdienst den Befehl erteilt in mindestens 2000 Fällen Deutschland zu schaden und der es brav ausführt ?



Hast Du den von Dir verlinkten Artikel eigentlich gelesen ... ? Sieht nicht so aus. Da steht:

_Fuer die technische Aufklaerung lieferte der US-Dienst seit mehr als zehn Jahren sogenannte Selektoren - also etwa IP-Adressen oder Handynummern(...)Mindestens seit dem Jahr 2008 fiel BND-Mitarbeitern mehrfach auf, dass einige dieser Selektoren dem Aufgabenprofil des deutschen Auslandsgeheimdienstes zuwiderlaufen - und auch nicht von dem "Memorandum of Agreement" abgedeckt sind(...)im Sommer 2013 befasste sich eine BND-Abteilung gezielt mit den NSA-Suchbegriffen(...)bat der zustaendige Unterabteilungsleiter die NSA, derartige Verstoesse kuenftig zu unterlassen(...)._

Die Performance beim Erkennen, Analysieren und Abstellen des Problems ist ausbaufaehig, aber von willfaehrigem Befehlsempfaengertum - wie Du es suggerierst und es andernorts an der Tagesordnung sein mag -, kann ich da nichts lesen?

Ich warte am besten auf einen Artikel bei rtdeutsch / sputnik / ... - die erklaeren die Welt immer so schoen. Gut: Russland. Boese: alle anderen. Ja, so ein Feindbild bringt schon Struktur in den Tag ...


----------



## Putinversteher (24. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Lieber JePe, dieser Thread hat nichts aber auch garnichts mit "Amerika ist bescheiden" zu tun, weil das Problem NSA weit über Amerika hinausgeht - ich kann aber gerne für dich jeden Thread erstmal mit einem Lobgesang auf Amerika starten, damit nicht jedesmal dieses Palaber losgeht. Was jetzt gut/böse Russland/Amerika an der Stelle überhaupt zu suchen hat, kannst du mir gerne erklären. Bin schon gespannt. Im übrigen ist RT, Sputnik usw. weit davon entfernt die einzigen zu sein die, die Welt so schön schwarz/weiß erklären, kenne da 1-2 Medien in unserem Land die das auch recht gut drauf haben...

Bundesnachrichtendienst: Linken fordern*Ermittlungen wegen Landesverrats - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Ermittlungen wegen Landesverrats sind jetzt auch nicht an der Alltagsordnung, im übrigen bleibt abzuwarten was da noch auffliegt - es ist sicherlich immernoch nur ein kleiner Teil in die Öffentlichkeit gelangt. 
Bin mal gespannt nach wievielen Skandalen & Jahren mal weitreichende Konsequenzen gezogen werden, bisher haben wir uns ja immerhin schonmal empört gezeigt und einen hochrangigen Diplomaten des Landes verwiesen - ich wette in Übersee Zittert man angesichts dieser Reaktionen.

Ist doch nurnoch eine besch1ssene Farce die dort stattfindet und alle tun so als wäre es das normalste auf der Welt...


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt nach wievielen Skandalen & Jahren mal weitreichende Konsequenzen gezogen werden,



Überhaupt keine. 

Soviel wie mir bekannt ist, hat gestern der zuständige Untersuchungsausschuss zum 44. (!) mal hinter verschlossenen Türen getagt.

Das Geld hätte man sich ruhig sparen lassen können. 

Übrigends geht es hier nicht um Landesverrat, hier ist eindeutig der

Strafbestand von Hochverrat gegeben.

Zu anderen Zeiten und/oder in anderen Staaten würde man die Verantwortlichen an die Wand stellen.


----------



## Nazzy (25. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Konsequenzen ?
Da kann man lange warten, die Streicheln sich doch gegenseitig die Eier. 
Und wenn mal einer aus der Reihe tanzt, wird er schön öffentlich denunziert.


----------



## Amon (25. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Da dieses Land nicht souverän ist und die Sonderrechte der westalliierten Siegermächte immer noch gelten wird sich so schnell auch nichts ändern.


----------



## Putinversteher (25. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Vielleicht gibts auch einfach Verständigungsschwierigkeiten die sich eventuell einfach klären lassen.  Ein hoch auf unseren Bundesentwicklungsminister Gerd Müller u.a. Höheres Lehramt – stellvertretender Leiter im Institut für Auswärtige Beziehungen der Hanns-Seidel-Stiftung. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5s9QYg9hRU

Ich komm mir vor wie im falschen Film


----------



## Nazzy (26. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

was spricht er da , orkisch ?


----------



## Putinversteher (26. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Bundeskanzleramt seit 2008 Informiert.
Kanzleramt wusste schon 2008 von Spionageversuch der NSA


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Dazu muss man aber sagen, dass der BND die rechtswidrigen Anfragen der NSA damals abgelehnt hat. Davon wusste das Kanzleramt. Aktuell geht es allerdings um einen Fall, bei dem die rechtswidrigen Anfragen der NSA vom BND nicht abgelehnt wurden.


----------



## JePe (26. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



Putinversteher schrieb:


> ... hier stand viel ...



... aber leider rein gar nichts, was Bezug zu meiner Frage hatte. Hast Du den Artikel gelesen oder nicht? Wenn Ja, wie kommst Du dann zu dem Ergebnis, die NSA wuerde dem BND "Befehle" erteilen und dieser sie "brav ausfuehren"? Denn egal, wie ich die Buchstaben in dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel auch anordne, ich finde in ihm keinen Hinweis darauf. Wieder nur Suggestivgeblubber wie auch das Herbeireden des Dritten Weltkrieges und / oder des Zusammenbruchs der Weltwirtschaft?



Putinversteher schrieb:


> Ermittlungen wegen Landesverrats sind jetzt auch nicht an der Alltagsordnung.



Wird denn ermittelt oder fordert es nur eine ansonsten in der Bedeutungslosigkeit vermodernde Fraktion im Bundestag?

Und was ist eigentlich Landesverrat? Im StGB findet sich unter § 94 dazu das Folgende:

_Wer ein Staatsgeheimnis(...)und dadurch die Gerfahr eines schweren Nachteils fuer die aeussere Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik Deutschland(...)._

Tja, Schneewittchen. Frag Dich selbst, ob dieser Schuh wirklich passt und das versuchte Ausspaehen von EADS, EUROCOPTER und franzoesischen Behoerden diesen Tatbestand eines deutschen Paragraphen erfuellen ...


----------



## Putinversteher (26. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Habe einen riesen Fehler begangen, bin davon ausgegangen das man Informationen aus Artikeln nichtnur 1:1 übernimmt, sondern sich dann eigene Gedanken zu zusammenhängen macht. Kommt nichtmehr vor, sorry. 
Der NSA Skandal ist ja auch abgeschlossen und bedarf keiner weiteren aufarbeitung. Es gibt auch nichts zu wundern warum unser Geheimdienst einem anderen in über 2000 Fällen auf eigenem Boden (was nichtnur ausdrücklich sondern gesetzlich verboten ist) hilft und das indem man der eigenen Wirtschaft und Bevölkerung schadet - ich habe keine Ahnung wieviele Geheimdienstler für diese Aufgaben tätig waren, aber offensichtlich ist ja einigen aufgefallen das da was gerade mächtig schief läuft - das sie trotzdem aktiv wurden erklärst du dir dann wie ? Sie müssen doch die Weisung erhalten haben trotzdem so zu handeln und wie kam dieses Handeln zustande ? 
Welche Position vertritts du eigentlich ? Das, das alles einfach irgendwie dumm gelaufen ist und keine Absicht dahinter steckte oder wie ?


----------



## JePe (27. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

... was bedeutet das? Das Du Links nur alibihalber postest und Dir der Inhalt letztlich egal hast, wenn er nicht zufaellig kompatibel zu Deinem Weltbild ist?

Die Geheimdienste der USA erteilen denen der Bundesrepublik keine "Befehle". Es gibt seit 2002 ein Abkommen ("Memorandum of Agreement" - siehe Dein Link im ersten Post) ueber die nachrichtendienstliche Kooperation. Dessen Grenzen versucht der amerikanische Geheimdienst zu uebertreten. Das ist nicht nett, aber kaum dem BND anzulasten und prozedurbedingt vermutlich auch nicht ohne Weiteres erkennbar (weil es sich um massenhaft uebermittelte und maschinell verarbeitete Daten handeln duerfte). Das ist in der Vergangenheit bemerkt geruegt und gemeldet worden. Wenn ueberhaupt, hat hier wohl vor allem die parlamentarische Kontrolle der Geheimdienste versagt. Daraus einen "Landesverrat" konstruieren zu wollen, ist polemische Stammtischlaberei und zeugt von eher wenig Sachverstand dessen, der die Forderung erhebt.

Meine Meinung? Dass es noch viel zu wenig belastbare Informationen gibt als dass es sich lohnen wuerde, sich eine Meinung zu bilden.

Hast Du eigentlich auch eine Meinung und erbarmst Dich, diese fundiert, belegt & begruendet vorzutragen? Oder ist es am Ende eben wieder nur so ein Hater-Thread ohne echte Substanz?


----------



## Putinversteher (27. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



JePe schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nett



Alle Achtung...

edit: selbst in unseren Medien wird der Ton deutlich rauer.
"Definitiv über Jahre bekannt": Vom BND gewarnt: Kanzleramt wusste von NSA-Spionage - Deutschland - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten


----------



## JePe (27. April 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Vier Worte herausgepickt und Dein eigenes Universum drumherumgebastelt. Top.


----------



## -Ultima- (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

https://netzpolitik.org/2015/bundes...erung-ist-nicht-geheim-nur-nicht-oeffentlich/

.......


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Eine interessante News, die auch auf die Hintergründe eingeht. 

Bundesnachrichtendienst: BND entlastet sich selbst in Geheimbericht - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## acc (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

täter beschuldigen andere, um von sich abzulenken. das ist nun wahrlich nichts neues in der menschheitsgeschichte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Noch eine interessante News. Snowden kommentiert die aktuelle Affäre.

Edward Snowden warnt vor Geheimdienst-Industriespionage - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## -Ultima- (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Zieht euch das rein 
https://netzpolitik.org/2015/10-punkte-zum-neuen-staatsschutzgesetz-in-oesterreich/


----------



## drebbin (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Autsch....das tut richtig weh


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Zieht euch das rein
> https://netzpolitik.org/2015/10-punkte-zum-neuen-staatsschutzgesetz-in-oesterreich/



Und ein weiterer Schritt in Europa hin zum Überwachungsstaat und die Menschen schauen nur zu wie ihre Freiheiten und Rechte zu Grabe getragen werden, alles zum "Schutz" vor "Terrorismus", wers glaubt... 
Nach umfassenderen Befugnissen in Frankreich jetzt also ein neuer "Geheimdienst" in Östereich. 

Fehlen ja eigentlich nur noch wir deutschen mit neuen gelockerten Gesetzen für den BND, oder einer neuen Behörde.

Da fällt mir nur noch ein Gedicht zu ein:

"Wenn man die Freiheit zu Grabe trägt,
ihre herrlich Zeit besingt,
wo ein jeder Gedanke noch der eigen war,
leutets aus die gute Zeit.

Wenn der letzte Ton vom Grabgesang verstummt,
das letzte Schüplein Erde auf dem Grabe landet,
der letzte Gedanke ist geteilt,
dann ja dann, merke nun singst du im Takt der Sicherheit.

Diese neue Melodie,
so hart und gleich,
erinnert sie nicht an dunkle Tage?

Diese Tage,
es scheint sie kommen wieder,
so niemand kümmerts im Moment,
bis dein letzte Geanke ist bekannt,
dann wirst du zur Gefahr und die gebannt."


----------



## Adi1 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



-Ultima- schrieb:


> Zieht euch das rein
> https://netzpolitik.org/2015/10-punkte-zum-neuen-staatsschutzgesetz-in-oesterreich/



Jo, dass ist wirklich krass. 

Aber solange die Menschen dagegen nicht auf die Barrikaden gehen,

wird sich nix ändern.


----------



## Amon (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Willkommen in der Diktatur EU. Ich frage mich wie lange das noch gut geht. Fast 500 Millionen Menschen können doch nicht so doof sein...


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



Amon schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Diktatur EU. Ich frage mich wie lange das noch gut geht. Fast 500 Millionen Menschen können doch nicht so doof sein...



Ich bleibe bei meiner These das 80% (was bei rund 500Mio. rund 400Mio. Menschen wären) der Bevölkerung eigentlich nicht mehr als arbeitsfähige Tiere mit Individuellen Vorlieben sind. 
Solange es diese 80% nicht direkt betrifft machen die fast alles mit, frei dem Moto, ich habe nichts zu verbergen, mich geht das nichts an, ich habe ja keine Nachteile, oder Vorteile davon.
Dann gibt es noch 10% (50Mio.) die sich mit den Dingen beschäftigen und sich Gedanken um Dinge machen die sie nicht direkt betreffen, aber im Grunde nichts ausrichten können.
Die letzten 10%(50Mio.) sind dann die Profitöre an der Sache, die zum mehren des eigenen Vermögens, der eigenen Macht und zum Erhalt der Macht solche Gesetze verabschieden und nicht zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit handeln.

Von daher oh doch, 500Mio. Menschen können so dumm sein, zumindest 400Mio. davon, leider.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Biologisch gesehen ist jeder Mensch ein Wirbeltier. Und von diesen Wirbeltieren sitzen einige im PCGH-Zoo und schimpfen den ganzen Tag über die Politik.  *put put*


----------



## Amon (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Na dann willkommen im Zoo du Wirbeltier.


----------



## meik19081999 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*

Passiert den in Österreich momentan was wegen den neuen Gesetzten und den neuen Geheim-/Überwachungsdiensten?
Also ich finde keine Demokratie mehr in dieser Welt


----------



## Nickles (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Nächster Spionage Skandal*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Warum wundert mich das nicht?
> Da liegt noch ne ganze Menge stärkerer Tobak im Dunkeln, von dem wir nicht ansatzweise wissen.
> Alles eine Frage der Zeit. Jedes Imperium der Welt zerfällt irgendwann, das zeigt die Geschichte.
> Und auch das US imperium wird eines Tages zerfallen.



Wenn die Aussage auch stimmt so ist sie schrecklich.
Denn genau mit dieser Aussage kann man die eigene Untätigkeit rechtfertigen.
Und es macht durchaus Sinn das ganze so schnell wie möglich zu beenden bevor noch mehr Menschen sterben.


----------

